# Another hostapd problem

## someoneG

Hi,

im struggling with hostapd and i cant seem to find a solution to this.

My network setup is pretty easy: I want to have my laptop as wlan gateway for my mobile phone.

I will set up bridging or NAT/Masqarade as needed after i manage to start hostapd.

So far i took the minimal configuration 

```
interface=wlan0

driver=nl80211

ssid=test

channel=1
```

After finding out all the things i forgot in my kernel/USE i am now at a point, where i seem to be unable to proceed any further.

hostapd -dd ~/minimal.conf

gets me:

```
random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Configuration file: /root/minimal.conf

nl80211: interface wlan0 in phy phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

rfkill: initial event: idx=1 type=2 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 4

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 3 (AP)

nl80211: Failed to set interface 4 to mode 3: -95 (Operation not supported)

nl80211: Interface already in requested mode - ignore error

nl80211: Create interface iftype 6 (MONITOR)

nl80211: New interface mon.wlan0 created: ifindex=7

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 7

BSS count 1, BSSID mask 00:00:00:00:00:00 (0 bits)

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 40 MHz

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=1 freq=2412 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=2 freq=2417 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=3 freq=2422 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=4 freq=2427 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=5 freq=2432 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=6 freq=2437 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=7 freq=2442 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=8 freq=2447 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=9 freq=2452 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=10 freq=2457 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=1 chan=11 freq=2462 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=36 freq=5180 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=40 freq=5200 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=44 freq=5220 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=2 chan=48 freq=5240 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=1 freq=2412 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=2 freq=2417 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=3 freq=2422 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=4 freq=2427 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=5 freq=2432 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=6 freq=2437 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=7 freq=2442 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=8 freq=2447 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=9 freq=2452 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=10 freq=2457 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Allowed channel: mode=0 chan=11 freq=2462 MHz max_tx_power=15 dBm

Completing interface initialization

Mode: IEEE 802.11b  Channel: 1  Frequency: 2412 MHz

nl80211: Set freq 2412 (ht_enabled=0 sec_channel_offset=0)

nl80211: Failed to set channel (freq=2412): -16 (Device or resource busy)

Could not set channel for kernel driver

wlan0: Unable to setup interface.

Flushing old station entries

Could not connect to kernel driver.

Deauthenticate all stations

nl80211: Remove interface ifindex=7

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)

```

And thats it. exitcode 1.

uname -a

```
Linux hostname 3.7.1-gentoo #7 SMP Fri Dec 28 20:17:41 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

hostapd -v

```
hostapd v1.1

User space daemon for IEEE 802.11 AP management,

IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP/RADIUS Authenticator

Copyright (c) 2002-2012, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors
```

lspci -k

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A6J-Q008

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwl4965

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="!wpa_supplicant !iwconfig"

config_wlan0="null"
```

both net.eth0 + net wlan0 are in default rc level and seem to come up fine and actually worked before. (firmware seems to be within linux-firmware package)

iw list

```
Wiphy phy0

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x820

                        HT20

                        Static SM Power Save

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

                        No DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

                TX unequal modulation not supported

                HT TX Max spatial streams: 2

                HT TX MCS rate indexes supported may differ

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS)

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

        Band 2:

                Capabilities: 0x862

                        HT20/HT40

                        Static SM Power Save

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

                        No DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23, 32

                TX unequal modulation not supported

                HT TX Max spatial streams: 2

                HT TX MCS rate indexes supported may differ

                Frequencies:

                        * 5180 MHz [36] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 5200 MHz [40] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 5220 MHz [44] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 5240 MHz [48] (15.0 dBm)

                        * 5260 MHz [52] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5280 MHz [56] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5300 MHz [60] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5320 MHz [64] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5500 MHz [100] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5520 MHz [104] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5540 MHz [108] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5560 MHz [112] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5580 MHz [116] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5600 MHz [120] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5620 MHz [124] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5640 MHz [128] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5660 MHz [132] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5680 MHz [136] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                        * 5700 MHz [140] (15.0 dBm) (passive scanning, no IBSS, radar detection)

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

        max # scan SSIDs: 20

        max scan IEs length: 127 bytes

        Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

        Supported Ciphers:

                * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

                * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

                * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

                * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

        Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

        Supported interface modes:

                 * IBSS

                 * managed

                 * monitor

        software interface modes (can always be added):

                 * monitor

        interface combinations are not supported

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * start_ap

                 * new_station

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * set_tx_bitrate_mask

                 * frame

                 * frame_wait_cancel

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * set_channel

                 * set_wds_peer

                 * probe_client

                 * set_noack_map

                 * register_beacons

                 * start_p2p_device

                 * testmode

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

        Supported TX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * mesh point: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

        Supported RX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * managed: 0x40 0xd0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * mesh point: 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

        Device supports RSN-IBSS.

        HT Capability overrides:

                 * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

                 * maximum A-MSDU length

                 * supported channel width

                 * short GI for 40 MHz

                 * max A-MPDU length exponent

                 * min MPDU start spacing

        Device supports TX status socket option.

        Device supports HT-IBSS.

```

Any ideas on how to make hostapd not fail?

----------

## Ant P.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nl80211: Failed to set channel (freq=2412): -16 (Device or resource busy)
> ```
> ...

 

Looks like something else may be trying to control the device. Do you have any leftover wpa_supplicant processes running?

On my system I'm using this:

```
config_wlan0="null"

modules="!wireless"
```

----------

## someoneG

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

modules_wlan0="!wpa_supplicant !iwconfig !wireless"

config_wlan0="null"
```

Rebooted. No wpa_supplicant is running. No Networkmanager is running. No anything seems to be running.

Still no change: device busy.

ps aux

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  1.1  0.0   4220   724 ?        Ss   20:57   0:01 init [3]       

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/0:0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/0:0H]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:0]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:0H]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [migration/0]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [rcu_bh]

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [rcu_sched]

root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root        12  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [migration/1]

root        13  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:0]

root        14  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:0H]

root        15  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [khelper]

root        16  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kdevtmpfs]

root        17  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:1]

root       247  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [bdi-default]

root       248  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kintegrityd]

root       250  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kblockd]

root       377  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [ata_sff]

root       385  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [khubd]

root       401  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/0:1]

root       402  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:1]

root       520  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       587  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [fsnotify_mark]

root       611  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [crypto]

root       680  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:2]

root       710  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [ttm_swap]

root       757  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       760  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       763  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       766  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:3]

root       767  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:4]

root       779  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       782  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       785  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:5]

root       786  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:6]

root       825  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/0:2]

root       838  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       852  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [hd-audio0]

root       874  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:7]

root       894  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/0:1H]

root       895  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [deferwq]

root       897  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:1H]

root       898  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-worker-1]

root       899  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-genwork-1]

root       900  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-submit-1]

root       901  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-delalloc-]

root       902  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-fixup-1]

root       903  0.5  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-1]

root       904  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-met]

root       905  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-met]

root       906  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-wri]

root       907  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-freespace]

root       908  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-delayed-m]

root       909  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-cache-1]

root       910  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-readahead]

root       918  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-cleaner]

root       919  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-transacti]

root       927  0.1  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-2]

root      1037  0.1  0.0  33380  1728 ?        Ss   20:57   0:00 /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd --daemon

root      1104  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [cfg80211]

root      1161  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [led_workqueue]

root      1168  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [iwl4965]

root      1197  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-3]

root      1198  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-endio-4]

root      1205  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root      1206  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [usb-storage]

root      1210  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [hci0]

root      1211  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   20:57   0:00 [kworker/u:1H]

root      1212  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:2]

root      1719  0.0  0.0  27204   440 ?        S    20:57   0:00 supervising syslog-ng                                                                       

root      1720  0.0  0.0  61216  3476 ?        Ss   20:57   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng --cfgfile /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf --pidfile /var/run/syslog-ng.pid

root      1733  0.0  0.0   4228   648 ?        Ss   20:57   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid

root      1790  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [kworker/1:3]

root      1846  0.0  0.0  29952  1184 ?        Ss   20:57   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      1851  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [flush-btrfs-1]

root      1852  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:57   0:00 [btrfs-delalloc-]

message+  1855  0.0  0.0  19648  1120 ?        Ss   20:57   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root      1885  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-endio-met]

root      1886  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-endio-met]

root      1887  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-endio-met]

root      2014  0.0  0.0 1040928 3776 ?        Ssl  20:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon

polkitd   2107  0.0  0.0 366844  6992 ?        Sl   20:58   0:00 /usr/lib/polkit-1/polkitd --no-debug

root      2133  0.0  0.0  26840   792 ?        Ss   20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/kdm

root      2137  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-endio-wri]

root      2147  0.4  0.2 109844 16884 tty7     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet :0 vt7 -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-oT5tab

root      2148  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-endio-wri]

root      2151  0.1  0.1  54688 11396 ?        SNs  20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -wT /usr/sbin/munin-node --config /etc/munin/munin-node.conf

root      2164  0.0  0.0  12632   800 ?        Ss   20:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/crond

root      2236  0.0  0.0  41524  1528 ?        S    20:58   0:00 -:0         

kdm       2244  0.9  0.4 308388 39792 ?        Sl   20:58   0:00 /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kdm_greet

root      2393  0.0  0.0  24756  1408 ?        Ss   20:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -g

root      2396  0.0  0.0   8572   356 ?        Ss   20:58   0:00 dhcpcd -m 2 eth0

root      2440  0.0  0.0  74280  3516 ?        Ss   20:58   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0 

distcc    2463  0.0  0.0   8948   280 ?        SNs  20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --daemon --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid --jobs 4 --port 3632 --log-level warning --allow 10.10.0.0/16 -N 15

distcc    2464  0.0  0.0   8948   116 ?        SN   20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --daemon --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid --jobs 4 --port 3632 --log-level warning --allow 10.10.0.0/16 -N 15

root      2478  0.0  0.0  15676  1008 tty1     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty --noclear 38400 tty1 linux

root      2479  0.0  0.0  15676  1004 tty2     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      2480  0.0  0.0  15676  1004 tty3     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      2481  0.0  0.0  15676  1004 tty4     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      2482  0.0  0.0  15676  1004 tty5     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      2483  0.0  0.0  15676  1008 tty6     Ss+  20:58   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

distcc    2492  0.0  0.0   8948   116 ?        SN   20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --daemon --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid --jobs 4 --port 3632 --log-level warning --allow 10.10.0.0/16 -N 15

distcc    2495  0.0  0.0   8948   116 ?        SN   20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --daemon --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid --jobs 4 --port 3632 --log-level warning --allow 10.10.0.0/16 -N 15

root      2503  0.0  0.0  24436  2212 pts/0    Ss   20:58   0:00 -zsh

distcc    2504  0.0  0.0   8948   116 ?        SN   20:58   0:00 /usr/bin/distccd --daemon --pid-file /var/run/distccd/distccd.pid --jobs 4 --port 3632 --log-level warning --allow 10.10.0.0/16 -N 15

root      2506  0.0  0.0  24988  1184 pts/0    S+   20:58   0:00 screen -xR

root      2507  0.0  0.0  25416  1824 ?        Rs   20:58   0:00 SCREEN -xR

root      2508  0.3  0.0  44812  4296 pts/1    Ss   20:58   0:00 -/bin/zsh

root      2715  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-worker-2]

root      2716  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-worker-3]

root      2717  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:58   0:00 [btrfs-worker-4]

root      2737  0.0  0.0  18504  1308 pts/1    R+   20:59   0:00 ps aux

```

----------

